# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  xaotikos #15724 Αλσούπολη προσπάθεια backbone

## xaotikos

Καλησπέρα και πάλι μετά από πολύ καιρό απουσίας.
Εδώ και κάμποσες...μέρες μετακόμισα στην Ν.Ιωνία και συγκεκριμένα Αλσούπολη. Ακόμα να πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω ανέβει ταράτσα και από ότι παρατήρησα δεν έχει κάγκελα κλπ για να στερεώσω κάτι.

Επίσης, το σπίτι είναι σε ενοίκιο και στον 1ο όροφο (από τους 4) με ότι συνεπάγεται αυτό από πλευράς δυνατοτήτων. Με τον ιδιοκτήτη έχω μιλήσει και μου είπε ΟΚ για κάτι ελαφρύ/απλό. 

αυτά που σκέφτομαι εγώ είναι:
1) πιθανόν να μπορώ να βάλω ενα μηχανάκι του στυλ routerboard, Alix στην ταράτσα για να υποστηρίξω 2 links σε a. 
Κύριο μέλημα είναι η διακριτική παρουσία και η σωστή λειτουργία σε routing κλπ.
κύριο πρόβλημα είναι το ρεύμα και η απόσταση οπότε θέλω κάτι με PoE (ή παραπλήσιο)

2) από ότι βλέπω ο dti είναι πολύ δίπλα αλλά από ότι λέει το wind είναι full από clients που σημαίνει ότι και να συνδεθώ θα έχω ένα πολύ μικρό κλάσμα από την ταχύτητα ενός link σε 802.11b - που θεωρώ ότι είναι κρίμα μετά από τόσα χρόνια ασχολίας  :: . Οπότε προσανατολίζομαι σε 802.11a

3) Το βασικότερο. Υπάρχει ανάγκη-ενδιαφέρον από την περιοχή για να βγούν 2 links από μέρος μου? Και επειδή διαβάζω πολλά αυτοί που μπορούν -αν υπάρχει ανάγκη- θέλουν να συνδεθούνε με κάποιον που θα βάλει SBC συσκευή και όχι ταρατσοpc?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

νέος....Προσοχή!!!  ::  

Τα σέβη μου παλιόφιλε!

----------


## tripkaos

αν πας για routerboard θα παρεις το 433ΑΗ.μπορεις να βγαλεις 2bb και 1ap.κοιτα να βγαλεις ενα μακρυνο και μολις το βγαλεις σου γυρναω κεραια  ::  η βγαζουμε μαζι και μετα βγαζεις ενα μακρυνο ολα γινοντε απλα σηκωσε και ενα ap μηπως παρεις και κανα πελατη.

----------


## xaotikos

Για AP δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω (γενικά, πρέπει να ανέβω ταράτσα να δω τι παίζει). Αφού έχεις προοπτική και εσύ ωραία. Τώρα πρέπει να διαβάζω και να μου πει και κάποιος που τα ξέρει καλύτερα σχετικά με διαφορές 433AH, alix2c2 κλπ... Πάντως αρχικά κοιτάω για 2 σε 802.11a με πιατάκι και feeder.

Ούτε με μικρομπρίκια έχω ασχοληθεί ούτε με τι αλλαγές κάνατε στο routing τον τελευταίο καιρό (confederations κλπ) οπότε πρέπει να δω τι χρειάζεται.

----------


## ALTAiR

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι αφού έχεις εξασφαλίσει ένα link ήδη, για να μην έχεις πρόβλημα επίσης με τον ιδιοκτήτη, να:

1. Ετοιμάσεις ένα hager με ένα rb που σου έχουνε ήδη προτείνει.
2. 2 πιατάκια gilbertini 80 άρια με 2 feederάκια 5GHz.
3. Τα καλώδια τους (Aircom+) με τα ntype έτοιμα.
4. Ιστός ίσως με 2 Π να πιάσουνε στον τοίχο κάποιου δώματος...(εδώ πρέπει από πριν να έχεις ετοιμαστεί κα ιδει τι χρειάζεται ώστε να ανέβεις όσον το δυνατό λιγότερες φορές στην ταράτσα)
5. Να έχεις έτοιμο καλώδιο ethernet και να έχεις δει από που θα περάσει
6. Τα στήνεις με 2 παλληκάρια με τη μία και πας κάτω για τις ρυθμίσεις.
7. Δες από την πρώτη φορά για να έβαζες και μία omni...

Πλέον θα ανεβαίνεις μόνο για κεντραρίσματα

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα, αν θες βοήθεια στείλε μου pm, μπορώ απόγευμα μετά τις 17.30
Η εργασία που δουλεύω, είναι δίπλα σου.
Οπότε με βολεύει.

Στείλε ένα μήνυμα στον Bedrock (#4483) που είναι δίπλα σου, μήπως τον ενδιαφέρει.

Εχεις ηδη ένα λινκ με τον tripkao outliner (#2482).

Προχώρα.
 ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ανέβηκαν φωτογραφίες στο wind. tripkaos για ρίξε μια ματιά αν βλέπεις το σπίτι σου. Δεν μπόρεσα να κάνω scan έστω σε B γιατί μου έλειπε ένας αντάπτορας αλλά από θέα είμαι καλά.

@Senius thanx θα σε ενημερώσω όταν με το καλό αρχίσω  ::

----------


## tripkaos

νομιζω οτι ειμαστε οριακα,γυρισα πανελ στα 2.4 B καναλι 1 2,412GHz κανε ενα scan αμα μπορεσεις και πες μου με τι σημα με πιανεις.

----------


## xaotikos

> νομιζω οτι ειμαστε οριακα,γυρισα πανελ στα 2.4 B καναλι 1 2,412GHz κανε ενα scan αμα μπορεσεις και πες μου με τι σημα με πιανεις.


Ανέβηκα σήμερα με τον dimitriss για ένα γρήγορο scan με μια engenius και μια stella 17άρα. Δεν σε βρήκα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν γιαυτό φταίει η οπτική ή ότι πιάνω πολύ καλά τα AP του Δαμιανού. Φυσικά πιάνω ένα κατεβατό άσχετα δίκτυα και φαντάζομαι ότι σε 802.11a τα πράγματα θα είναι πολύ καλυτερα.

Παραθέτω τα scan files:

----------


## senius

Θα τα φτιάξουμε μαζί, μην κολλάς.

Ολα θα γίνουν....
 ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Θα τα φτιάξουμε μαζί, μην κολλάς.


Τι να κολήσω. Έχω περάσει εποχές που έτρωγα ταρατσάδα στην Κυψέλη άπειρες μέρες και νύχτες για να πιάσω έστω και ένα bacon από awmn AP σε κάτι χιλιόμετρα μακρυα. Τώρα πιάνω μερικά με την κεραία στο χέρι  ::  

Περιμένω να μου φέρουν (ή αλλιώς όταν πάω μέχρι Λάρισα) κάποιες καρτούλες 802.11a + καλώδιο και κανα πιάτο για να αρχίσω το μάζεμα. Και μετά βουρ στον πατσά  ::

----------


## senius

i know τι εισαι....
Εμαθα..

Εδω είμαστε...
 ::  
Μέτρα ώρες....
Στείλε τα τηλέφωνα.

----------


## marius

Στο 1ο σκαν που έκανες είδα ότι πιάνεις τον awmn-10814-schia από το καματερό με σήμα -85.  ::  
Υπαρχει ελεύθερο IF και οπτική αν κρίνω από τις φωτογραφίες.
Εάν θέλεις μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε, ο εξοπλισμός είναι standby  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Ωραία παιδιά. Μαζεύω εξοπλισμό σιγά σιγά και ανεβαίνουμε για δοκιμές...

----------


## dimitriss

> Ωραία παιδιά. Μαζεύω εξοπλισμό σιγά σιγά και ανεβαίνουμε για δοκιμές...


σου είπα, καρτούλες σε a παιζούν αν χρειάζεσαι  ::

----------


## tripkaos

τελικα δεν με επιασες γιατι εχει προβλημα το καλωδιο...σημερα ελπιζω να παω να μου το φτιαξει ο δαμιανος...

----------


## tripkaos

το καλωδιο ειναι απο παραπροχτες ετοιμο και παιζει κανονικα πανω στην ταρατσα,ειναι στα 5GHz να το γυρισω στα 2.4GHz για να σκαναρεις?

----------


## xaotikos

Αν μπορέσω αύριο Τετάρτη θα ανέβω για ένα scan. Αλλιώς από Παρασκευή (ή Δευτέρα)που επιστρέφω...

----------


## tripkaos

λοιπον αν ανεβεις awmn-2482-bbsearch chann 1 freq 2412...

----------


## xaotikos

Sorry δεν μπόρεσα και λίγο χλωμό και για αύριο. Σ/κ θα είμαι εκτός (πάω να φέρω μερικά πραματάκια και από πάνω). Οπότε από Δευτέρα..

----------


## tripkaos

οκ δεν πειραζει  ::  οποτε ειναι μου λες.καλο ταξιδι και καλη επιστροφη  ::

----------


## tripkaos

xaotikos τι κανεις?θα μπορεσεις αυριο μεθαυριο να κοιταξουμε το λινκ η εχεις καποια τρεχαματα?οποτε πασο.το πανελ ειναι προς τα σενα στα 2,4GHz,αμα θες να αλλαξω συχνοτητα και να παω στα 5GHz μου λες...στα logs βλεπω 3 που συνδεθηκαν πανω μου και αποσυνδεθηκαν,μηπως εισαι εσυ ενας απο τους 3?δεν εχω δωσει ips στο if...ενημερωσε με μολις μπορεσεις για γενικα τι σκευτεσαι...

----------


## xaotikos

Σορρυ μπόυ. Πραγματικά τρέχω τον τελευταίο καιρό. Την Παρασκευή έρχετε ο αδερφός μου και έχουμε κανονίσει να ανοίξω τρύπες στο σπίτι + να κατεβάσω καλώδια οπότε θα κάνουμε σίγουρα και ένα scan. Άστο σε b αν μπορείς ώστε το Σάββατο (καιρού επιτρέποντως) να κάνουμε την δοκιμή.

----------


## tripkaos

ok ssid awmn-2482-bbsearch channel 1 2412

----------


## xaotikos

χάλι...πολύ χάλι. 

Εγώ κάνω scan με μια 17άρα stella οπότε δεν περιμένω και πολλά αλλά το καλύτερο που σε είδα ήταν φευγαλέα -80.

Να και τα scan...με λίγο βροχούλα...

----------


## tripkaos

κοιτα βασικα παιζω με πανελ που ειναι για τα 5GHz,οποτε δεν ξερω κατα ποσο παιζει καλα στα 2,4GHz.ασε που εχω στοχευσει στο περιπου δεν ξερω αν εχουμε οπτικη...οποτε τωρα μενει να κανεις scan στα 5GHz...το γυριζω στα 5GHz με το ιδιο ssid στο καναλι 5220 και οποτε μπορεις κανεις scan...

----------


## xaotikos

Παραγγέλθηκε ο εξοπλισμός. Άντε να έρθουν σιγά σιγά και να μας βοηθήσει λίγο ο καιρός γιατί σκουριάσαμε  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Σήμερα μετά από πολλεεεεες προσπάθειες να περάσω μικρομπρικι και openwrt,κατάφερα τελικα πέρασα στο alix openwrt acoulix-version.

Δυστυχώς δεν προλαβαμε να ανεβάσουμε πάνω τα πράγματα οπότε το στήσιμο αναβάλλεται για Πέμπτη και μετά μιας και θα λείπω έξωτερικό.

Χρήστο λίγο ακόμα υπομονή man  ::

----------


## tripkaos

ok εδω ειμαι και περιμενω  ::

----------

